# Good trainers in North Carolina?



## Neolunakitty (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey! I am looking for a good trainer for my 7 month old boy. I would prefer one that is around the fayetteville area..my puppy really hates car rides so I would prefer to not go too far. I would prefer someone who is knowledgeable and experienced about gsds as I am not. He is my first, and boy is he trouble! Anyone know of any good ones in the area? :3


----------



## Overactor (Apr 14, 2011)

There was a training place in spring lake that I have heard mixed reviews of several years ago. But there is a Fayetteville Schtzhund Club. They could point you in the right direction.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

I believe Baillif is a dog trainer based in NC--not sure which part of the state. 

He posts on this board frequently.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm in Durham


----------



## Neolunakitty (Jun 3, 2015)

Overactor said:


> There was a training place in spring lake that I have heard mixed reviews of several years ago. But there is a Fayetteville Schtzhund Club. They could point you in the right direction.


Thanks! I'll see if they have any recommendations!


And darn! Durham is too far for my pup right now. Just bringing him to the local Petsmart makes him nauseous. He won't even get in the car unless forced now because he got sick a couple times on the way to his favorite dog park that was only 30minutes away.  I am hoping the vet can offer some medicine or natural remedies for him.


----------



## gdegrezia (Jun 11, 2015)

I am in raleigh and looking for a trainer for my german shepard pup.


----------



## gdegrezia (Jun 11, 2015)

Baillif said:


> I'm in Durham


Unfortunately I cant PM you. Im in raleigh.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I am watching this thread if you have questions about what I do. Sent you a pm too but not sure if you can get those.


----------



## gdegrezia (Jun 11, 2015)

Baillif said:


> I am watching this thread if you have questions about what I do. Sent you a pm too but not sure if you can get those.


I got your PM but I cant respond. PM me your email address.


----------



## gdegrezia (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey I sent you an email the other day still waiting to hear back.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I looked for the email and saw nothing. I check it pretty regularly. Sure you sent it to the right address?


----------

